# Viking Snow Tech from Continental



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

any info on these, they look brand new?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Banditt007)*

bump any info


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Banditt007)*

bump


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Banditt007)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tommunist (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Banditt007)*

i was wondering the same - seem like they are a good deal...


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Tommunist)*

well just picked up a set of these in 185/60/14 for my MK2 8v jetta. got them for like $183 shipped








I really wanted the hankook 404's but the price got jacked up like the day i was going to order them $10 a pop more per tire. and the continentals stayed the same price so i picked them up....now i cannot find the continental's on discount tire direct's website...haha the day after i ordered them...they are enroute so i guess i lucked out.
figgured i had 195/65/15's on my MKIV of contenental all seasons (stock golf tires) and they were better than other SNOW TIRES i've driven in the snow and they were all seasons. very very impressive. so i figgured for less $ than the hankooks i can be riding on contentals instead of hankooks!
anyway i will rock the dry rotted garbage allseasons on my jetta until it starts getting cold and near snow time, then swap on my snows. and hopefully i'll remember to post up a review of them.


----------



## Tommunist (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_well just picked up a set of these in 185/60/14 for my MK2 8v jetta. got them for like $183 shipped








I really wanted the hankook 404's but the price got jacked up like the day i was going to order them $10 a pop more per tire. and the continentals stayed the same price so i picked them up....now i cannot find the continental's on discount tire direct's website...haha the day after i ordered them...they are enroute so i guess i lucked out.
figgured i had 195/65/15's on my MKIV of contenental all seasons (stock golf tires) and they were better than other SNOW TIRES i've driven in the snow and they were all seasons. very very impressive. so i figgured for less $ than the hankooks i can be riding on contentals instead of hankooks!
anyway i will rock the dry rotted garbage allseasons on my jetta until it starts getting cold and near snow time, then swap on my snows. and hopefully i'll remember to post up a review of them.

sounds good - unfortunately i'd be looking to pick them up for this season so by the time you have a chance to review i will have already bought some most likely








if i end up going with these i'll try to remember to do a review and remind you as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Tommunist)*

well they arrived today and they do not have the name 'contenental' anywhere on them. just has a pic of a viking guy w/ sheild and all







and says viking snow tech all over it. Side walls seem super soft, and the tires side wall does not indicate tread wear rating, temperature or traction rating







no wonder i couldnt find any of that info online...
they seem to be well constructed so far, just like i said a paper thin/soft side wall...single ply poly i think the sidewall says it was. Tire is T rated in 185/60/14


----------



## Tommunist (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_well they arrived today and they do not have the name 'contenental' anywhere on them. just has a pic of a viking guy w/ sheild and all







and says viking snow tech all over it. Side walls seem super soft, and the tires side wall does not indicate tread wear rating, temperature or traction rating







no wonder i couldnt find any of that info online...
they seem to be well constructed so far, just like i said a paper thin/soft side wall...single ply poly i think the sidewall says it was. Tire is T rated in 185/60/14

do they seem to have softer sidewalls than most snow tires or do you just mean softer sidewalls than all season/summer tires?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Tommunist)*

i dunno the sidewalls seem pretty weak but most all tires i deal w/ are low pro max performance ones. Had a few people look at them and said they were like a normal tire for the size they were, sidewall wise. i'm just used to falken azenis rock sidewalls


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_well they arrived today and they do not have the name 'contenental' anywhere on them. just has a pic of a viking guy w/ sheild and all







and says viking snow tech all over it. Side walls seem super soft, and the tires side wall does not indicate tread wear rating, temperature or traction rating

Do they say what country they were manufactured in?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (dennisgli)*

Czech Republic as far as i remember when looking at them. BTW what does that mean?

havent gotten them mounted/balanced yet....i wonder how they will be i have a feeeling these tires will be really nice. I never have bought huge known name brand tires, well i guess but not like mainstream.
I've bought falkens/hankooks before and loved both of them (max perf) so i hope this is no exception.

_Modified by Banditt007 at 3:09 PM 9-25-2005_


_Modified by Banditt007 at 4:33 PM 9-25-2005_


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_Czech Republic as far as i remember when looking at them. BTW what does that mean?

havent gotten them mounted/balanced yet....i wonder how they will be i have a feeeling these tires will be really nice. I never have bought huge known name brand tires, well i guess but not like mainstream.
I've bought falkens/hankooks before and loved both of them (max perf) so i hope this is no exception.


Just ordered a set today...Go on Saturday... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Banditt007)*

Anyone else rockin' these???


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Lew_Dog)*

Got mine installed yesterday. Looking at the tread pattern, they are definitely different than a Blizzak or a Conti snow tire..These are also directional which I thought was cool...
Of course it's 60 degrees here in Chicago, so on dry pavement they were quiet. I need to remember that I can't be weaving a bobbing in traffic with these..







But so far so good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Lew_Dog)*

so you should have just gotten a **** ton of snow there in chicago...how were the tires??


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (fife78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fife78* »_so you should have just gotten a **** ton of snow there in chicago...how were the tires??

Couldn't tell you...My car was stashed in it's underground parking spot all weekend....


----------



## jetta2u (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Lew_Dog)*

i ordered a set of these as well--they arrived yesterday --will be mounted next week --


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (jetta2u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2u* »_i ordered a set of these as well--they arrived yesterday --will be mounted next week --

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2u (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Viking Snow Tech from Continental (Lew_Dog)*

tires are great --enough traction to get you moving and keep you going ,,as long as your not plowing too much snow -with the bumper ---these are the best tires i've ever used in the snow -(i always had all seasons)-today was 4" on the road mixed with freezing rain i went 80 miles today between getting parts -and just playing ---a mixture of thruway,highway and backroads not a problem anywhere hills,corners -drifting(on purpose) but still in control -- ---they are definitly purpose built i've had them on for a couple months ---they are snow tires - soft sidewalls some highway noise when dry ok in the rain --well i had sooo much fun driving in the snow --i'm going to take out the dirtbike for an hour or 2 then sleigh riding with the kids


----------

